# Free online tennis bets



## mihaela1108 (Jan 21, 2020)

Check this out. I found this free tennis picks website which offers the same content as toptennistips.com and it it free !! Their tips look great.
www.findyourbets.com


----------



## betrader (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks for the link and I would be interested to know how you are considering using these selections?

At a guess it looks like a new website and the bookmakers promotions and affiliate links will be added at a later date in the side-bars after the initial (free) promotion of the website has taken place. I am sure they are not doing this for fun.... 

*A quick calculation of selections show at their prices what a typical sample offers....*

Australia mens selections yesterday from around 44 bets produced a level stake profit of just + 0.27 pts offering a miniscule ROI.

Australia womens selections today so far.  21 bets produced 15 winners and 6 losers offered a level stake profit of just 0.19 pts and again offering a miniscule ROI.

It would appear easy to blind the real issue using high amounts of winners of which the majority were very very short odds-on, but the reality is that these winning odds barely combat the small amount of actual losing bets.
If it doesn't float on a level stake basis and/or return a modicum of ROI (return on investment) then one may consider it a waste of time offering very little long term value.
I am sure they will have some good days but unfortunately the overall dynamic is flawed.

Sorry to be a killjoy and welcome to the forum....

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------



## betrader (Jan 23, 2020)

I don't expect any response for this on which of "their tips look great" but a quick and final recce for todays Australian Open matches as a good sample show a level stake profit for WTA of minus 3.60 pts and a + 0.75 point profit for the ATP from a lot of bets based on their illustrated odds.
Again no value to these picks in any way shape or form and the majority of selections anywhere near even money were all losers.

6 banker bets for the day are all mainly super short odds-on and shows one loss today that put their account into the red even with an 83% strike rate.
All odds-on winning bets totalled + 0.76 pts as a profit minus 1.0 pt from the one loser!

Today we have already had 3 losing bets out of 6 for the daily value bets which incidentally are all attempting to beat shorter odds-on selections without too much success it would appear, so unless all three of the others win (highly unlikely) then that account is also in the red. 

The "not recommended bets" section for the day is offering a postive tick/win for selections that have been shown as selected (i.e P1 or P2) and yet have been claimed as won under the "not recommended" category - work that one out if you can lol....

That's my 'bit of fun' R&D (research and debunk) done for another month....

Regards
*Betrader.*


----------

